# Crazy Browser



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I have been useing this browser since I first downloaded it. That was about 2 months ago. There are several fatures that I like about this CB.

1. It does a pretty nice job of Killing Pop-ups ads.
2. The tabs feature is also a nice way to keep tracks of open websites at a glance.
3. I also like the feature that will let you open a bunch of websites with only one click. ( I have several tech forums that I have in one folder ) You just have to click "open all links"
4. It loads a lot faster then IE and NS IMOH
5. It doesn't lock up, like some of the other browser's do.

I plan on useing this CB as my Default browser


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

we meet again heheh


is it as good as OPERA , supports JAVA ??

I am totally relliying on your reviews


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I have never tried Opera. CB has IE as it's core. But, IMHO this is better than IE. I would give it a try. You got nothing to lose. And you can always delete it, if you don't like it.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

i will give it a shot and let u know 


btw ask me ,try opera , u got nothing to loose  ..excpet crazy browser which u will drop after opera ...kiddin'


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

LOL I will give it a try then.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I downloaded Crazy Browser when it first came out, and it seems to be a pretty good browser. As already mentioned, it uses the IE core, but does load a little faster...but it seems to browse slower than Opera.

That said, I've found it to be AT LEAST as stable as IE...not surprising, since it IS IE, and a bit less of a resource hog than either IE 6 or Opera 6.


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Ya, this program has one me over for the time being. I made it my default. It doesn't do as good of job of pop-up blocking as IE 6 did with Pop-up Stopper, but then the other features make up for that...faster loading, single session for multipule pages, the tab function, and the ability to open multipule pages, are all winners.

I am not that big of a fan of Netscape 7.0 (needs some tweaks particularly the way the Favorities are managed) and I absolutely hated the Morzilla browser. Haven't tried Opera. Feeling a bit gun shy after being burned twice (Crazy is really an interface not a new browser).


----------



## So0o0Confuse (Jun 17, 2002)

speaking of tabs, Nescape 7.0 now has added tabes both in email & fir webpages ( this very minute i have 16 different web pages opened, but only ONE browser window is opwned they are all tabbed into this one window. god i love ir. how I ever managed without it i will never know. and surprizingly enough, even tho a few sites will tell you Netscape 7.0 is not comatible of hasnt been configured into their web yet... i found 8 out of 10 times . if i just click refresh the page will finish loading and it works perfectly fine ( like on this site when i uploaded my pic, it said 'may not work with netscape;,, hey it went smoooooooooooooooth as silk ( i JUST wish they would widen the scroll bar about 1/4 of a inch more so i could grab it easier)


----------



## So0o0Confuse (Jun 17, 2002)

lol was there REAKKY a popup killer in IE6? lmao i installed it but weird things started happening to my files and i totally lost my desktop ...never DID figure out where it went, ended up reinstalling all the programs agaain so they'd work right. i thin i have IE6 installe d for a total of 1 mabey 2 days and fotrid of it opribng for mu 5.5 back. but i never DI D see anything abour the popup stopper i use NoAds anyway foe that ( see post in 'TIPS & TRICKS}


----------



## oldgallipoli (Feb 12, 2003)

Hello all

As you can see I am new to this forum. I have been around a few forums now trying to solve this problem i'm having with CB

I want to be able to disable to downloading of audio and videos files while vewing websites that have audio and video on them.

You see, I am running an online business and it requires to veiw a lot of sites that have these files on them, and hear in Australia our ISPs give us LIMMITED bandwidth (for DSL) or what you can afford, and i have only 3000mb per month and need at least 5000mb, but, being able to disable this funtion would help as i veiw some 5000 sites per month.

CB has a function to disable this under options/currant page download/ but it doe's not seem to work even though CB is my default browser and that i have diabled the function in 'windows" under options/ internet options/ then click the advanced tab.

Not sure what to do, I have emailed CB support but not heard from them for over 1 month with a reply.

Any suggestions will be most welcome. Thankyou.

Kind Regards Antonio
oldgallipoli.allreal.net


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Christ I wish I knew the answer to that question. But maybe I can help stear you in the right direction. CB is only an interface for IE. That means the actual browser engine is IE. Any changes you make in the IE settings translate to CB. So, instead of asking how to it CB (a small pool of users) why not searh the Microsoft support site or use the search function here for IE posts related to your topic. If that doesn't work you could always repost your question as an IE question in a new thread. Between the three I am sure you bound to find the answer.


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Also, I am using 5.5 but in this version you could try these settings on IE.

1. Go Tools and select Internet Options
2. Select the Advanced tab
3. Scroll down to Multimedia
4. Uncheck play video, sounds, and animations

Try that and see if it solves all or part of your problem.


----------



## oldgallipoli (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Luthorcrow

Thanks for your quick response.

I tried all that and it doe's not even work in EI, is still downloading all sound and video.

But i think that i will try what you mentioned i'll go to the micro soft site. Thanks Again.

Regards Antonio


----------



## Platinum015 (Feb 17, 2003)

Guys! Get Avant Browser! http://www.avantbrowser.com/ It has a pop-up blocker built in, plus it is more stable than Opera, faster than Mozilla (Netscape), and has MANY more features than IE(such as tabbed browsing, groups, and 1 "button" to clear all of your Histories, Auto Completes, Cookies, and Temp Internet Files. I don't work for the company, but I think I will be buying some of their stock here REAL soon.

A Brief Description of Groups- 
1 click opens ALL of the websites that you want opened. Say you want to check your stocks(whats left of em right?), e-mail, and check the headlines on msn.com... You set up a group so that when you click it, it opens up all 3 pages. This feature is similar to clicking on a favorite only that it opens up multiple TABBED sites at the same time.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Platinum, 

Do you have to have 'Avant Browser' set as default in order for 'IE Spell' to be incorporated ?

Use 'IE Spell' checker within IE 6.  

Thx !


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

I've been using CrazyBrowser for close to a year at least, with no major problems. I tried Avant Browser a couple months ago, and there were a few quirks that I didn't like...I'll have to try the latest version sometime.


----------



## oldgallipoli (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Kramnnim

In my post above, i am trying to disable the funtion to stop the downloading of sound and video files of website as they are veiwed, Do you know how to do this?
My post above is more detailed.

Regards Antonio


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

CB seems nice. One little thing so far though. It'd be nice to have a toggle for New Tab From Address bar rather than using mouse or alt-o-n a 1 button toggle would be great. Sometimes you don't want to open a new tab when you type in a web address. I didn't see a 1 button shortcut for this toggle in the Help.


----------



## Platinum015 (Feb 17, 2003)

Joe2Cool... dunt bee an asshoel. Whut yoo dun sayed waz dam rued! Yoo cane kis mia *** cuz I dun wanna here nuttin frum da likes of yoo.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Platinum015:_
> *Joe2Cool... dunt bee an asshoel. Whut yoo dun sayed waz dam rued! Yoo cane kis mia *** cuz I dun wanna here nuttin frum da likes of yoo. *


  keep using the spellchecker !!

Hi Platinum,

Do you have to have 'Avant Browser' set as default in order for 'IE Spell' to be incorporated ?

Use 'IE Spell' checker within IE 6.

Thx !

 Oh ! I can get alot more rued !

Have a CoOl W/E GUYS !!!


----------



## Phreak5758 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hmmm Just an opinion... I Used opera about a year ago as my default browser. I download the new version the other day and it was horrible. It crashed randomly (I guess that's better than planned....) It just did not seem like the same browser to me


(Did Aol get it's hands in that too?)


----------



## CaspersMom21 (Jun 30, 2003)

OK i DLed CB and I thought it was like the greatest thing, up until like 2 weeks ago when I started the prog and it wouldnt work. Like some of my favorites work. But not all of them. And NONE of my groups work. I finally decided tonight to uninstall ALL of it and reinstall it and its STILL acting up. Im not sure what went wrong exactly but its really annoying especially at the fact that I really NEED it to WORK. Can someone either help me figure out what went wrong so i can fix it, or help me find a new browser to use thats just as good as CB or even better. I would rather you email me, but if you cant thats alright. THANKS!


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hello All !!
Well, I used IE 5.5 for a while. Didnt like the popups and dont like 3rd party killers. So I went to Opera and really liked it. But it got to where pages were not loading correctly until I scrolled up or down. So I went back to IE 5.5. I used that on my dialup then when I went cable ( never to return to dial up), I used it there also. Then my very close and personnal friend Jim (Pyritechips), Told me about CB. I have not turned back. This is a very stable and fast browser. No popups and not had a problem yet with any web pages. Really like the tabbed interface. I highly recommend this browser. Would like to see an update maybe. So thanks to Jim, I love my Browser !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Ummm...what browser is it that you are referring to here???   

HexStar


----------

